# Hands off the squats – Call for a gathering and international action day on June 23rd



## Acxulo (Jun 17, 2017)

Call out posted in Enough is Enough for a global day of solidarity with squats, against evictions and in support of migrant justice. No borders / No nations / Stop the deportations !

Hands off the squats – Call for a gathering and international action day on June 23rd. 
Call by Coordination of Refugee Squats (City Plaza, Notara 26, Oniro, Spyrou Trikoupi, Arahovis, 5th School, Jasmine School, Acharnon 22). 







During the last month we witnessed the state escalating its anti-immigration policy of restrictions against refugees and the solidarity movement. In Addition to the EU management of migration issues which include forcing people to live in horrible conditions ,deporting them and denying them their basic human rights, the Greek government is revealing its totalitarian face by demonstrating its repression power through evicting political and housing squats for refugees.

In the last days new information was leaked through newspapers, about court decisions focusing on the eviction of three more squats. Papoutsadiko, Zoodoxou Pigis 119 and City Plaza, one of the largest refugee squats that host around 400 people. It is clear that the state is focusing in shutting down every self organized free space, including all housing squats for refugees. An attack towards City Plaza or any squat is an attack to all of us.

They know how to use the power of riot police forces, but we know how to use the power of solidarity! As long as they try to evict the squats, as long as they build camps and detention centers, as long as there are borders – we will also be there to fight back and fight for a better world!

We won’t bend down, we won’t let them in, we stand united!
We will show them again what we already proved, we live together, we struggle and we resist together – to defend the dignity of each individual, to defend our principles of solidarity and to keep our free spaces open.

Therefore we call for a protest and a gathering on the 23rd of June, in front of the Ministry of Migration (Stadiou 27) at 7 pm.

On the same day we call for an International Action of solidarity towards all squats and against evictions!

Keep the squats open!
Close the camps and detention centers!
Cancel the shameful EU-Turkey deal!
Open the borders!
You can’t evict a movement!

Some background information links about refugee squats in Greece if the above article does not provide enough context:

Refugee Squats in Athens

Submedia TV docu "Trouble episode 3" featuring refugee squats in the Netherlands and Greece


----------



## TheRealRadical1 (Aug 20, 2018)

Great idea! Are you an anarchist? I wish there were more actions like this. Solidarity ha..


----------

